

Are we in a tech bubble? - peters2k13
http://www.tumotech.com/Tumotech/2014/03/05/are-we-in-the-middle-of-tech-bubble-trouble/

======
curiousquestion
I was speaking with a friend the other day about the hypothesis of a bubble.
He was interested in my take on the matter. I said "Think about the big
picture. I'm not talking about macro economics or anything like that. Think
about where we are in the history of the world and civilization." The point
here is that even if there will be dips in the market due to immediate forces,
there is no doubt in my mind, and should be no doubt in anyone's mind that we
are headed to a place where technology touches every aspect of our lives. When
historians look back in 100-200 years they will laugh at the prospect that
folks were worried that we're investing too much money into technology.

~~~
peters2k13
Apologies for the late reply tech market just went crazy last couple of days!
Completely agree, technology, biotechnology in particular will literally touch
everything, and individual companies certainly you can't invest too much.

My concern is not for the consumer who will benefit immensely. My concern is
as an investor is the lack of barriers to entries which make picking winners
tough. The other key questions are the negative side effects of tech e.g. 1.
How do we handle the increasing the accelerating divide between the haves and
have nots? 2\. With technology becoming increasingly integrated to our lives
(and our bodies) what privacy issues does that bring? etc etc fascinating
times ahead!

